# What are the best movies evar? *UPDATED*



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

My favourites:

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith (I hate the 2nd one and the 1st one) 
*Except for Darth Maul-y *

Back to the Future: The First One

Johnny English

300  (oops should'nt have watched this one)

Casino Royale 

Quantum of Solace (Better than Casino Royale)

Spiderman 3 (first 2 suck)

Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy

Don't mess with the Zohan (Like Borat but actually funny)

Iron Man




Rawr...Discusss.....


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Really? I love all of the earlier Star Wars movies.
Especially Episode V

Back to the Future is okay

Indiana Jones movie-Pure Win

Do Bender's Big Score and Beast with a Billion Backs count as Movies? If so hell yeah!

Batman :The Dark knight

Wild Hogs: Cos Bears don't eat shit


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Holy christ what. TPM is the only good movie in the prequel trilogy (the other two are amusingly entertaining at best).

Best movies? Hmm. I always say 2001 but somehow no one ever agrees with me. I don't know, most of the other movies I'd list as my favourites are not quite of the same calibre. So, there you go: 2001, no contest.


----------



## Mercury (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Pirates of the Caribbean, 1, 2 & 3. How could you miss them out?


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Yeah... I like the 2nd one, the 3rd was mediocre and the 1st one was entertaining for me for say 15 minutes


----------



## octobr (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

The Prestige

Beetlejuice

Happy Feet

Emperor's New Groove

Fame

The Mask

Ace Venturas

White Nights

Freedom Writers (I cried, ok, God)

Pan's Labyrinth

and The Fountain was damn interesting.


Also a lot of things with Shirley Temple, Fred Astaire, Gene Kelly, the Muppets, and any combination of the above. Optional members of this group include Gregory Hines and Savion Glover and Jimmy Slyde (actually was he in any movies? oh well).


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



Verne said:


> The Prestige
> Pan's Labyrinth


Very much agreed.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

I personally thought the other two of the prequel trilogy were better than TPM. Episode V is the best.

Stalingrad

Downfall (Der Untergang)

Das Boot

Black Book (Zwartboek)

Casablanca

Terminator 2

Spaceballs

Lord of War

Letters from Iwo Jima

Breach

Borat

Goldeneye


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



DarkArmour said:


> Spiderman 3 (first 2 suck)


Um... What? The first movie was brilliant and so was the second. They were both much better than the third one, which was too long and had some plot holes. It never actually explained where the black liquid came from and why, as well as a couple of other things.

Anyway, I think we're all forgetting the first two Pokémon movies. Nostalgia much?

*Edit:* And Indiana Jones. The first three, at least. The fourth one didn't really make any sense at all.

And The Dark Knight.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> Holy christ what. TPM is the only good movie in the prequel trilogy (the other two are amusingly entertaining at best).


lolwut

anything with no jar jar binks whatsoever >>>>>>> anything with not much jar jar binks >>>>> anything with a lot of jar jar binks



> Das Boot





> Pan's Labyrinth





> Star Wars Episode V


are all fucking amazing films.

also star wars IV, spirited away (don't you dare call me a weeaboo, it's one of the greatest animated films in history so nyeh), life of brian and no country for old men deserve to be on the list.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> lolwut
> 
> anything with no jar jar binks whatsoever >>>>>>> anything with not much jar jar binks >>>>> anything with a lot of jar jar binks


I will take jar jar over hayden christensen. Also, Liam Neeson.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



goldenquagsire said:


> spirited away (don't you dare call me a weeaboo, it's one of the greatest animated films in history so nyeh)


Without really meaning to, I've seen Spirited Away 4 or so times now. Great movie.

Princess Mononoke rules, too.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> Without really meaning to, I've seen Spirited Away 4 or so times now. Great movie.
> 
> Princess Mononoke rules, too.


Everything I have seen from Ghibli is awesome.



> (don't you dare call me a weeaboo, it's one of the greatest animated films in history so nyeh)


Wait, just thinking a Japanese animated film is excellent makes people call you weeaboo now? What the hell?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Express an interest in Japan you're a weeaboo. No contest.

Pan's Labyrinth and Airplane! are pretty high on my list. :3~


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Rent~

I would say High School Musical but I don't want to lose friends.
(It's okay; they're horrendously bad movies. I just love them to pieces <3)

Uuh, I really like anything by DisneyPixar, anything by Studio Ghibli, the LotR movies, most animated Disney movies of the 80s/90s, Little Miss Sunshine, Stardust, O Brother Where Art Thou? ... Love Actually is my special Christmas movie (again, it's terrible, but I love it), most cheesy 80's flicks (Breakfast Club, Adventures in Babysitting, etc.) all three gay movies in the world that have a happy ending (I wish I were exaggerating) and probably way, way more that I'm forgetting.

And I'm the only person in the world who didn't enjoy Pan's Labryinth. I didn't like Donnie Darko much, either; those creepy cult-ish movies never do it for me ):


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> Express an interest in Japan you're a weeaboo. No contest.


Does this include things with no relation to anime/manga et al whatsoever?


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

1. Freedon Writers - I cried too. 
2. Schindler's List.
3. Alice In Wonderland.
4. The Emperor's New Groove.
5. The Fox and The Hound. ;~;

I never actually saw Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. I cant articulate how much I hated Pan's Labyrinth. I don't like Star Wars either.


----------



## Amaguq (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Some of my favs:
Best - Hancock
Kung Fu Panda (Yeah, that's right)
Constantine
All Lord of the Rings movies

Hmm...my mind went blank...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

In no particular order~

1. Alice in Wonderland
2. Sword in the Stone
3. WALL-E
4. The Dark Knight
5. Pirates of the Carribean
6. Lord of the Rings
7. Blazing Saddles
8. Spaceballs
9. History of the World Part 1
10. Spirited Away
11. Castle in the Sky
12. Princess Mononoke
13. Howl's Moving Castle
14. Batman Begins
15. Ocean's Eleven, Twelve, Thirteen
16. The Prestige
17. The Illusionist
...and others that I can't think of now.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Also added to the List

Harry Potter and the Goblet fo Fire (the only one i've ever liked-and still only because of the movie)

Iron Man

Dr Who the TV Movie (count?)


----------



## Jolty (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

my favourite 3 films are Back To The Future (first one), Wayne's World and Bruce Almighty so I'd automatically regard them to be mega awesome :B

others Jolty thinks are awesome:
* the sequels to the above 3
* Star Wars (original 3 moreso than prequels)
* all the Monty Python films (Life of Brian the most)
* South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut
* Spider-man (first 2 mostly)
* all pixar films
* Ghost Rider
* The Emperor's New Groove (best animated film ever ok)
* Mulan
* 101 Dalmations (cartoon version)
* probably some more old disneys
* Alien (first 2 mostly, haven't seen the 4th yet)
* National Lampoon's Vacation (and sequels)
* First 2 Pokemon movies
* Love Actually
* Highlander
* Quadrophenia
* Terminator (all 3)
* Blazing Saddles
* Meet The Fockers
* Deep Impact
* The Day After Tomorrow
* Airplane!
* Shaun of the Dead
* Hot Fuzz

there's loads more but I can't think right now lol


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



Jolty said:


> * 101 Dalmations (cartoon version)


Aww, you can't deny the awesomeness of the non-animated version. It had House _actually _wanting to kill puppies :D

I agree with most of yours, though. 
...I feel bad for not mentioning the Monty Python movies.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Okay, I keep forgetting stuff when I reply to threads like this, but here go my personal favorite movies ever as far as I can remember:

O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Monty Python's Life of Brian
...does Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog count?
The Incredibles (need to see it again, but I liked it more than Finding Nemo when I saw it)
WALL-E
Thank You for Smoking
Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
Little Miss Sunshine
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers

Honorable mentions for including some of my favorite film _scenes_ of all time while not being quite among the above:
Casino Royale
Dead Poets Society
Iron Man
The Dark Knight

Oh, and Love Actually is also my personal Christmas movie. :D


----------



## Erif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



Butterfree said:


> Okay, I keep forgetting stuff when I reply to
> WALL-E
> Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
> The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
> The Dark Knight


<3 

Umm...
Juno
Chicago
Grave of the Fireflies
i am sam
Final Fantasy: Advent Children (<4)
The Omen
The Exorcist
Nightmare Before Christmas
Ratatouille
The End of Evagelion 
Hero
Ocean's Eleven
The Italian Job
The Prestige
Bruce Almighty 
Terms of Endearment 
Monty Python and The Holy Grail
The Bourne Series
Rush Hour 1, 2, and 3
Princess Mononoke
All the Kings Men (1949)
... That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> Without really meaning to, I've seen Spirited Away 4 or so times now. Great movie.


I can't remember if I've seen it twice or thrice. I do remember the first time I watched it: I went to see an outdoor screening of it in Somerset house on a warm summer evening. Absolutely beautiful.



> Wait, just thinking a Japanese animated film is excellent makes people call you weeaboo now? What the hell?


*shrug*

Half the people at my school don't even know there's a difference between decent anime and hentai, so yeah. :P

Also, Ghibli ftw.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> Iron Man


Which scene?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



opaltiger said:


> Does this include things with no relation to anime/manga et al whatsoever?


Yep.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



opaltiger said:


> Which scene?


The one where he was like dying on the floor. :D And got out the "Proof that Tony Stark has a heart" and put it into himself. I like my hot dying men. <3

(This should really not surprise you.)


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



Butterfree said:


> The one where he was like dying on the floor. :D And got out the "Proof that Tony Stark has a heart" and put it into himself. I like my hot dying men. <3
> 
> (This should really not surprise you.)


It really, really didn't.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

I just watched Iron Man about an hour ago

that is now on my list, man it's awesome


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Digimon X-Evolution (a CGI movie ONLY released in Japan, due to excessive violence and various Digimon dying due to a corrupted Yggdrasil's plan. Look it up on Google Video, they have the whole movie with English subs on there!), hands down!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

My list is gay:

Little Miss Sunshine
Entre les Murs
Another Country
Maurice
The Naked Gun series
Airplane!
Blazing Saddles
Priest (1994)
Brokeback Mountain (yeah I know.)
All Monty Python films
Hot Fuzz
Silence of the Lambs
Wilde (t('-'t))
The Dark Knight
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
A Clockwork Orange
My Life Without Me
Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain

Films I watch often but that aren't my absolute favourites:
Blades of Glory
Donnie Darko
Forrest Gump
L'Homme De Sa Vie
The Blues Brothers
Psycho (Hitchcock version)

That's all I can remember for now :v


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



opaltiger said:


> Holy christ what. TPM is the only good movie in the prequel trilogy (the other two are amusingly entertaining at best).
> 
> Best movies? Hmm. I always say 2001 but somehow no one ever agrees with me. I don't know, most of the other movies I'd list as my favourites are not quite of the same calibre. So, there you go: 2001, no contest.


2001 was pretty awesome. The sequel wasn't as good, however.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



Kahlen said:


> 2001 was pretty awesome. The sequel wasn't as good, however.


Kubrick/Clarke were an epic team. Remove either one, and you are left with nothing.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



Butterfree said:


> Dead Poets Society


Thinking back on it, that was a pretty good movie.



			
				Erif said:
			
		

> Grave of the Fireflies


This film is amazing.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> Grave of the Fireflies


I'm not alone in calling it "Cave of the Dragonflies" all the time, right?


----------



## Sky God (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

Ok, off the top of my head right now, I'd say the best movies are:
Saw I, II, III and IV
Dawn Of The Dead
Resident Evil
28 Days Later
Dodgeball
Scary Movie I
Mean Girls
Pokemon 2
Harry Potter and The Goblet Of Fire
Texas Chainsaw Massacre and The Beginning
Scream
Monty Python And The Holy Grail and The Life Of Brian
Matrix (only the first one)

and a special mention goes to The Blair Witch Project for being the only movie to actually scare the hell out of me


----------



## Erif (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



link008 said:


> Thinking back on it, that was a pretty good movie.
> 
> 
> This film is amazing.


Hells to the yes. I'm a twelve-year-old with great taste.



goldenquagsire said:


> Half the people at my school don't even know there's a difference between decent anime and hentai, so yeah. :P


WHO? HENTAI WHERE?

I also forgot The Sixth Sense. It was amazing.


----------



## Scizor King (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

The Die Hard Movies (Third ones my favorite)
Indiana Jones Series (The fourth wasn't that great, though)
Iron Man (Possibly my favorite movie)
The Halloween Movies (Hated the third one)
I Am Legend (This one was really good)
EDIT: Forgot The Ring (Only the first, haven't seen the second)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*



> WHO? HENTAI WHERE?


Duuuude. You are FAR too young to be watching hentai. O_o

You probably wouldn't appreciate the poor-quality animation, hilarious dialogue and nonsensical plots anyway. :P


----------



## Morbid (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What are the best movies evar?*

it's unbelievable that only one person has mentioned Shaun of the Dead so far. Must have seen it like a hundred times, it's such a fucking good film :D


----------

